# Due 9th June 2014 :-)



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Anyone want a bump buddy to swap stories and concerns about pregnancy?? :thumbup:

About me: I am 23 my partner was 28 a few days ago and we're expecting our first baby and I am currently 4 weeks & 6 days :happydance: We've had 4 previous miscarriages at roughly 6 weeks each time (so in the next week or so I know I'm going to be an OTT worrier :blush: )but this time it feels different due to having very strong positive tests which were usually pale before and also having lots more symptoms (especially fatigue!!) 

We are due to go for an early scan on 21st October and will hopefully get to see our little baby then :cloud9: 

So thats our journey so far anyone want to chat??


----------



## Bumblebee2408

*bump*


----------



## Babym

Hey 

I'm due the 9th June too, Dh and I are 30 and have a son who is almost 21 months. We were ttc for baby number 2 and this was our 4th month.

Hope we both have sticky beans and can share our journeys.

X


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Babym 

Glad I'll have someone who has been through it all to talk about all the things I don't know about and am not expecting. How things been for you so far? Any symptoms yet?

xxx


----------



## Babym

Hey
Yes good thank you. I'm pretty tired all the time at the minute, a little heartburn in places and I feel a bit bloated! How about you? I didn't really have any symptoms first time round apart from tiredness and heartburn from about halfway through. Hoping I'm the same this time round!

X


----------



## laceyrainbow

Hi, I'm 20 and my EDD is 7th June!

I had 1 miscarriage at 10 weeks and I am definitely already an OTT worrier! 
I've already forced my hospital to give me a really early scan and luckily, so far so good :) I have another on the 24th to stop me going crazy, too! 

Are you having any symptoms?

Congrats on your BFP, both of you :) 
x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Babym: Fingers crossed its the same this time for you xx

Welcome Laceyrainbow: I'm 23 and this is my 1st baby but 5th pregnancy so I know how you feel about worrying, we've got a scan on 21st so that will put my mind at ease I just think as long as I have no problems I'm not going to worry from here xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Good luck for your scan! :) 

It's hard but we just have to think positive at all times! :) Everything will be fine!

So excited we won't have time to worry, soon :thumbup: xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

thats very true only just over a week to go until our scan so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Babym

Fingers crossed for the scans! I am surre you will both be fine, I will have to wait til 12 weeks for my first one! 

How are you both feeling today? X


----------



## laceyrainbow

I received my letter for my nuchal scan! So excited!!! 

Although I was desperate for an early scan, I don't know if it was a good idea! Even though we know not much can be seen at 5 weeks, somehow I'm still worrying because of it. Waiting until 12 can be a good thing! x

The extreme tiredness symptom is overtaking me! All I've done is sleep haha. But I love it! I want every symptom lol

How are you? x


----------



## Babym

Aww exciting!! When is it? 

Yeah pretty exhausted! I feel I could sleep forever! Think when my ds has a nap today I will have to get on myself!! Had my first run in with morning sickness, well I'm calling it morning sickness. I wasn't actually sick but couldn't even look at food it was really turning my stomach!

X


----------



## laceyrainbow

I've got a kinda "put my mind at rest" scan on the 24th, and then Nuchal on the 19th Nov, I'm already impatient haha! 

Awww, hope it doesn't persist, just think, symptoms are a good thing! I seem to always get away with not being sick lol. 

Are you hoping for a girl this time, another boy or don't mind?

x


----------



## laurenxs

Hi I'm 4+3 weeks I'm 25 and oh is 28 we have a 3 year old daughter and were ttc for months, would love some buddies to share experiences and worries etc with
Xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Hi, how you feeling so far? :) x


----------



## Babym

Aww I don't mind, just so long as baby is happy and healthy that's all that really matters. 

What about you any preference?

X


----------



## laurenxs

laceyrainbow said:


> Hi, how you feeling so far? :) x

Hi, I'm feeling quite good actually, tired and slight sore boobs feeling nauseous today on and off so not too bad all round lol, I will be havin an early scan this time because of recurrent miscarriages so will be having the in approx 2 weeks seems a million miles away lol, 
How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Sorry yesterday and today have been hectic days (weekends usually are for us :wohoo: )
I'm ok haven't noticed my symptoms much this weekend bar bloating

I feel huge!! I've noticed your discussing gender preference I after this many issue's found I could give birth to an alligator and still be happy :haha: my DF however has always wanted a little girl but he's also said at this point as long as its a baby he's happy xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Laurenxs 

lovely to meet you its always nice to meet new people on here and compare pregnancies 

Welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## laurenxs

Hi bumblebee, I also feel massive! Especially after a meal lol oh keeps saying 'have you seen your belly' lol I'm very slim naturally so it looks quite odd sticking out reminds me
Of when I was pregnant with my daughter. We would like a boy, one of each but we would me more than happy with another girl salon as it's healthy that's the main thing
Xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Haha alligator!! Totally agree though xx


----------



## Babym

ha ha!! Aligator!! I feel big too! Got my midwife appointment for booking in!!! 8th November! Be 9 weeks then and they will book the 12 weeks scan at that appointment too!! Exciting!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok?

x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm doing ok thanks I keep having cramps which freaks me out a bit but thats just because of allk the previous problems we've had! I'm hoping they're just stretching pains that will ease off in time  

Got our scan in 4 sleeps and 5 days :haha: Sorry :blush: I feel like a child waiting for christmas i'm so nervous its all been in my head or something though it just doesn't feel real yet :shrug:


----------



## laurenxs

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I'm doing ok thanks I keep having cramps which freaks me out a bit but thats just because of allk the previous problems we've had! I'm hoping they're just stretching pains that will ease off in time
> 
> Got our scan in 4 sleeps and 5 days :haha: Sorry :blush: I feel like a child waiting for christmas i'm so nervous its all been in my head or something though it just doesn't feel real yet :shrug:

I'm the same! Had cramping since the day I found out and although I 'feel pregnant' these cramps are makin me a little uneasy! Oh not long your scan then how far along will u be then? I've got mine next Thursday and ill only be exactly 6 weeks so not sure whether we will even see a heartbeat I really hope so but I think it may be a little early especially if I ovulated late as I'm
Not sure the day I o'd just last AF date xxx


----------



## Babym

Aww, can't wait to hear about your scan, hope it helps to put. your mind at rest a little. I know when i had ds that o went to both scans holding holding my breath. I guess that must be how you are all feeling. I feel like that again so look forward to the scan to see what is inside me! X


----------



## laurenxs

I'm trying to keep positive about mine, after 3 mcs it's hard but not long to wait I guess, it does seem like forever away mind lol.
How are u feeling babym? Xxx


----------



## Babym

Yeah I'm ok thank you just exhausted. I am hoping for a long lie in at the weekend to catch up!! 

How about you? 

X


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah the same! Except I work weekends so I never get a sleep in every morning 7am I'm up :( xx


----------



## Babym

Awww, make sure you get some early nights! It'll pass soon enough.

X


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls,

I'll be exactly 7wks when we go for the scan on Monday I'm just hoping I feel better by then I got sent home from work today with a nasty cold looks like I may be off the rest of the week lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Oh dear I always think it's awful when u get a cold, u can't really complain to much cos it's 'just a cold' but u always feel terrible and run down! 
Hope u feeling better soon Hun, take it easy xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

I had the cramping too, girls! Went to EPU and got a scan straight away as I was so worried but everything's fine and the doc said unless it's with bleeding or constant cramping it's nothing to worry about! Hope that puts your mind at rest. I still panic when I feel a cramp, know how scary it is :( xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know I've a friend who had her baby earlier this year has kept telling me the same stop worrying relax and come Monday you'll have a lovely surprise. Fingers crossed she's right xxxx


----------



## Kel30

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join in. I am 5+4 and EDD is the 15th June.

Like some of you have mentioned I am also worrying so much after 3 miscarriages. Last mmc was in August and I got my bfp after 1 af. I want this really bad so trying not to freak out with every twinge.
No many symptoms at all. But have been cramping....Ahhhh body why are you doing this to me lol

Looking forward to read how some of you get on with your early scans. I have one on the 31st and it cant come quick enough!!

kel


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi kel

Lovely to meet you! Fingers crossed for ur scan  I'm bumblebees but my real name is Lauren  I'm 23 my Df is 28 & this will be our 1st baby xx


----------



## laurenxs

Hi kel,

Congratulations to start with :) nice to meet you seems we are in a similar situation, I'm
Lauren, I'm 23 and my oh is 27, we have a 3 year old daughter, Alisha so this is our second baby :) 

I can't wait for my scan either it's he not knowing that is the worst bit at this point for me. Just hoping they tell me everything is looking good ! :) 

Xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Laurenxs i'm sure your scan will be fine and I know the waiting and not knowing is driving me mad too :flower: 

Don't worry we'll soon see our little babies :baby: 
xxx


----------



## Lulu_mom

Hellllloooooooo
congratulations to all!!!

I was wondering if it would be possible to ask some of you your experiences because you are expecting.


My last cycle was on August 20th. I am irregular, but for the last few weeks (maybe 3). I been experience increased hunger, very dry throat, stuffy nose (comes and goes), the inside of my nose smells metallic also metallic taste in the back of my throat, gushiness of clear discharge (feels like period started) , brown discharge also, pains in Pelvic area, increased bowel movements (loose stool), and sick feeling to stomach. One negative pregnancy test. Waiting for my OB appointment in November.


----------



## Kel30

Hi, thanks for the warm welcome. I have a 6 year old and had 3 mc. Feeling positive about this one! 

Nice to meet you all and looking forward to the journey ahead! 

Do you all have symptoms? I feel very bloated today. Although it might not be down to pregnancy hormones. I think it's just the amount of food I'm consuming!!

Kel


----------



## laurenxs

Bumblebee, I'm keeping positive about this one! Not letting every little niggle make me
Think the worst when is ur scan and how far along will u be? 

Lulumum, I'm not sure, maybe try testing again in a few days ?

Kel, congratulations again Hun :) are you having any early scans with ur previous mcs? I'm feeling ok just really bloated and tired and sore boobs, lol yeah I think I'm 'eating for 2' already as soon as I'm finished eating I'm like hmm what else can I have lol, thankfully not gone off any foods yet xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

*Lulu_mom:* It does sound promising but I have personally had some phantom pregnancies that have done that to me as well where I was 2 week late and everything. Sorry I can't be much help. My only advise would be to wait a few days test again and see what the out come brings :flower: Good Luck xxx

*Kel30:* I don't have many symptoms severe bloating (my partner actually came in from work today and said wow! you actually are getting the pregnancy shape!! (I was like what!!) breasts are quite tender but comes and goes at the moment i've got an awful cold and am of work cause its affecting my chest etc so i don't know if thats masking symptoms :haha: 

*Laurenxs:* My scan is on monday (21st Oct) I will be exactly 7 weeks to the dot!! fingers firmly crossed as its not long now:blush:


----------



## laurenxs

Ahh not long at all! Is there a reason for early scan? (If u don't mind me asking) and 7 weeks will show u a heart best aswell, exciting. I don't know if it will show on mine as ill only be 6 weeks. Sorry to here I've been poorly my oh had bad cold last week his words were 'I'm dying' lol men eh? Xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

haha yup men!!

Yeah this is our 5th Pregnancy we lost 4 babies in our 2 and half years of trying this one came out of the blue when we were not trying not preventing!!

I have awful bloat today I look massive its daft my partner actually came in from work today and said OMG you actually have a pregnant shaped belly!! (tactful is my DF :haha: )


----------



## laceyrainbow

Does anyone have any worries? Apart from the usual..

I'm so scared of getting hemorrhoids LOL!! It's all I think about!! :dohh: I didn't think they were that common but everything I've read has mentioned them! Ahhhh xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aw well I'll keep my fingers x'ed for u on Monday! What time is your scan? 

Ah I always look 5 month preg when my AF is due, I've got it now it's just not decreasing and my Oh is the same! He finds it highly amusing, personally I don't!! Haha xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

*Laurenxs:* its at 8.50am (I'm in the UK and our hospital are always running late :haha:

PS Ladies I finally grew a pair and did a clearblue digi to see if my numbers had gone up on the test which i've been dreading wouldn't happen but.......


----------



## laurenxs

*laceyrainbow* haha I'd never thought about that! Some crazy stuff happens when ur pregnant doesn't it! 

*bumblebee2408* yeah I'm also in the uk but our hospital isn't that bad at all it's usually running on time in the pregnancy/scan departments I'm not there til 3 though so gotta wait all day!! Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Ps glad ur test has went to 3+ I done my last one on Thursday fully expecting a 2-3 but there was a 3+ :) xx


----------



## Babym

how did everything go? X


----------



## laceyrainbow

Lol I know, it's really scaring me!! 

How did the scan go?
What days are everyone who's having one, scans this week? 
xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg!! Scan went really well baby is measuring 6+5  there's was no sound available but we saw its little heart beat flickering away 

I'm :dance: xxxx


----------



## laurenxs

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Omg!! Scan went really well baby is measuring 6+5  there's was no sound available but we saw its little heart beat flickering away
> 
> I'm :dance: xxxx

Aww that's fantastic news!! Xxx


----------



## Babym

Aww Bumblebee that's amazing! I bet it was such a beautiful sight! Whens the next appointment for you? 

X


----------



## laceyrainbow

Yay, glad it went well :) xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

They're going to see me every 2wks at the gynecology ward until we're at 12wks and moved to maternity hospital  so I will get to see my little bean grow. I'm so excited as is my DF its finally sinking in xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Had my scan today :) Perfect bean with a perfect heartbeat :cloud9:

I can breathe a tiny bit easier!!

Measuring 7+2, bit further than I thought :happydance:

xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hehe so mine was a little behind urs us a little in front lol xx


----------



## Kel30

Congrats bumblebee and rainbow on meeting your little beans for the first time. I hope I will be just as happy next week after having my scan. 

How is everyone else doing?

I've felt a bit nauseous lady few days. Had burning sensation in my pelvis since yesterday evening. Made an app with nurse who said urine was all clear. I had really bad chills/shivering too which she said she didn't know what they were from. I actually left the docs feeling a bit silly. Like I was making things up. Maybe the paranoia that things will go wrong is making me gaga!!

It's official, I finally lost the plot ha ha ha

Kel


----------



## laceyrainbow

Thank you! Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure everything will be perfect, what date is your scan? 

X


----------



## Babym

Ah glad the scan went well laceyrainbow! 

Kel30 when is your scan? I've been feeling more nauseous over the last few days. Yesterday it lasted all day. :-(

X


----------



## Kel30

Evening ladies, 

Just woke up from a lil nap after work. ( so this is what it feels like to be 100) ha ha

Went to bed nauseous and woke up with a hunger that's out of control! I frickin love it!
My scan is on Thursday morning. Nervous wreck. This thread is so positive though so it's keeping me going!

Kel x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good I'm glad its helping you 
I still am not having many symptoms but babies fine as far as I'm aware so guess I'm one of the lucky ones xx


----------



## Babym

When I was pregnant with ds bumblebee I had no symptoms at all other than a missing af a bump and later on heartburn! Some ladies just don't get any symptoms. 
X


----------



## laceyrainbow

My nausea is getting soooo bad, like when you haven't ate all day and it's that overwhelming sicky feeling but I love it lol! Reassures me.. and tmi, but my areola's are huge. As in 60% of my breast, kinda huge lol! :haha:

Has everyone had their booking appointment with your midwives? Although I've had 2 scans I haven't actually seen my midwife yet, got my booking appointment on the 5th. What can I expect? Hate not being prepared lol

& I agree! Love this thread, didn't realise how much having people to talk to who understand makes everything so much easier 

xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Lanceyrainbow I had my booking appointment Tuesday!

Basically we arrived our midwife went through all our medical history with us then took bloods and urine samples for analysis! Then talked about the screening tests they do throughout pregnancy such as tests for down syndrome etc then referred our details to our local hospital for scans which we've received in the post yesterday scan on 29th girls Woooo :dance:


----------



## laceyrainbow

Ahh thankyou :) How long did it last?

29th November? Yay! 

Mines on the 19th, I'll be exactly 11 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ours lasted almost 2 hours xx


----------



## Kel30

Hey everyone!

Just checking in with you all to see how your all doing and how bumps are progressing?

I've had all day sickness which has eased over last 2 days. Still not much of an appetite though.

I've had spotting on and off which has been stressful but baba seems to be fine and looks healthy  thank god. 

Would love to hear how your all doing ?

Kel


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi kel,

My bump is all bloat at the moment. I am hungry at certain points of the day for specific foods as well I've just eaten fajitas! And oooh I could eat them again!! Although my appitite isn't massive now tbh xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Was thinking about you all earlier :) 

Glad you're all doing ok!
I've been really anxious this week, I've taken a test every day to make sure it's still dark :( 

But 10 weeks, 1/4 way done :D

x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Try not to worry I know easier said than done  but think in a few weeks you'll have a scan though 

Xxxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

I know, It just got really bad all of a sudden. :( My next scan in on the 21st! Only a week :D I seriously didn't want to go as I'm so scared of bad news but I need to chill.

I think it's been made worse as I've been officially declared high risk. I have to have an OB and a Midwife, scans every 2 weeks and appointments every 10-14 days. Not helped my nerves, lol.

xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Same here I've been going to hospital every 2wks since 6wks pregnant my next scans on Monday 12wks is on the following Friday although we'll be just over 12wks xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Is yours because of recurrent miscarriages? x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

It is yeah xx


----------



## Rel

Hello ladies,
Congratulations for your pregnancies!

I was wondering if I could join you.
I am pregnant with my 3rd baby, I have 2 kids aged 5 and 2 1/2.
I am due on the 14th June, although I may end up being a May mom, as both my kids were born earlier than their due dates.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Rel!!
Nice to meet you please join us this is our 1st baby. I'm 23 my DF is 28 we were trying for 2 and half years lost 4 angels. We've had 2 early scans due our 3rd on Monday  fingers crossed all will go well. 

Xxxx


----------



## Rel

Hello, I hope everything goes well for all of you.
This is my third baby and he wasn't really planned (I had a coil fitted) but we are really pleased.
I found out quite late that I was pregnant because I wasn't expecting it and since then I have been worried because the doctor I saw told me that one should't remove the coil, but in my case, it was possible only they had to wait for the baby to get bigger...:wacko:
I have been quite nervous since then, but last thursday, they have removed the coil and I am still fine. I could actually feel it because it was so low.
So now I am back to what is a "normal" pregnancy and I feel better for it!:happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Glad everything is ok  xxx


----------



## Babym

Hey bumblebee

How are you feeling? Is your 12 week scan the 29th? Mine is that day, so by dates I'll be 12 + 5 I think.

Xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

How far are you Rel? xx


----------



## Rel

My conception date is supposed to be 14th September. I wasn't expecting to get pregnant, so I didn't keep track of anything!
On my last scan last thursday, the doctor said that the baby measured about 10 weeks.
I know that the due date is probably slightly different to what it would be for you, because I live in France. I hope I'll know moreon my next scan which will be December 3rd.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I've had my scan today babies measuring 11wks + 1 day. It was amazing though I could actually see baby wiggling its legs and moving around! Xxx


----------



## Rel

It is great, isn't it?
Did you get to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## laceyrainbow

Awww yay!! :) Glad everythings still good! Was that your nuchal scan? xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

No this was still another early scan! My nuchal scan is on 29th  didn't hear heartbeat but that's cause there's no sound available at the epau where we've been having scans atm next one we will though xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Ahhh, my nuchal is on thursday, so scared!!! xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Don't be scared its a lovely feeling when you see baby xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

I know haha, I've had 3 scans already. I'm always scared. My anxiety is terrible! I'm tryna get over it lol :( xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I was with the first few now I look forward to them xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

I don't even wanna go!!! Haha. I think I'll be ok after this one though because at least I'll be past 12 weeks by my next one :) xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello , we have ,,June 2014 sunflowers " thread with 71 babies already if you wanna join ;)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Proudmomma2be I may pop over and introduce myself later


----------



## Babym

Hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Thankyou so much! Will let you know :) xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oh Yes good luck and keep us updated fingers crossed for you!!
xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

I HAVE A PERFECT LITTLE BABY.

I'm so relieved! Every single thing is perfect!
All my anxiety has been worth it!

I'm in love haha :)

xx


----------



## Babym

Aww what a lovely scan pic!! I bet it was amazing! So glad it went well xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

I know!! We started off abdominal but it wasn't very clear..
this is the one and only thing I love about vaginal ultrasounds haha :) 

Thankyou :hugs:

Sososo happy xx


----------



## Rel

So glad to know everything is well!


----------



## laceyrainbow

thank you :) x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww lovely scan pic!! Xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

We have the same EDD now too :) x


----------



## Rel

Hello ladies,

I'm feeling absolutely exhausted!
There is a day when I start feeling a bit better and then the next day is like today. I've been lying down almost all day. If I try to stand up or even sit up, I'm dizzy and I feel awful. I hate it!!!
When am I going to feel any better?
Sorry for the rant, but I'm also bored because I can't do anything.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Rel: I'm sorry I've no words of help I've not been to bad when it comes to feeling bad I keep getting major anxiety issues but some choccy and a catch up with one fo my girl friends eases that. One day I did feel shocking head ache diziness really awful fatigue all of a sudden I got in bed slept for 2 hours and didn't feel to bad after that lol  Feel better soon they say it gets better when your nearer the 2nd Trimester!

Lacey Rainbow: How exciting proper bump buddies. Fingers crossed my date stays the same when i go for my 12wk scan on friday FX'd :flower:


----------



## laceyrainbow

I know!!! Eeek, nearly one day away! Good luck. Make sure you post a picture!

I had my early glucose tolerance test yesterday and hello Gestational Diabetes. My last appointment they decided I didn't need to be under as high risk anymore. Right back at square one now :( 

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ahhh Lacey!! Sorry to hear about the Gestational diabetes, although my partners diabetic and it can be controlled  so don't worry 

That is someything I'm worrying about though I've got to admit


----------



## laceyrainbow

Yeah, so is my mum. It can definitely be controlled which is the good thing. Just so so so disheartening to hear something negative every single appointment. :/ They predicted I was likely to have problems with GD and Pre-E... and they've been right so far. It's Pre-E, I'm REALLY scared of. So I hope they're wrong.

Try not to worry!! I have family history and an increased bmi so was kind of expected xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I guess fingers crossed the rest of ur pregnancy is h&h from hear xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooooh scan went really well today  my EDD is now 08.06.14 as baby is measuring 12+5 woohoo. Baby is a right little wriggler :haha: it kept turning over and moving, he/she wouldn't sit still, it was amazing how much its changed just in the last 2 weeks alone and it is measuring 6cm's!! 

So one very happy mummy and daddy xxxx


----------



## Babym

Hey bumblebee

So glad all went well, ours was this morning too all went well and edd is the sames as yours 08.06.14.

Xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha Weird babym how've they've both changed dates to exactly the same date  wasn't it wonderful to see?? i'm on :cloud9: today 
xxxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Yay yay yay! Glad both your scans went well! :) 

Xx


----------



## Irish Girl

Hi Ladies, I'm due with my second baby on 10th June, can I join you?

I'm hoping the sickness and tiredness stop soon, seems so much worse than my last pregnancy!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi IrishGirl,

Lovely to meet you, please join us the more the merrier 

I've been lucky my sickness hasn't been to bad only if I've smelt cleaning stuff. Fingers crossed in a few weeks as you reach the 2nd trimester you will start to feel better :hugs:


----------



## Rel

Pleased to hear that your scans went well!
Mine has been moved to friday, so I have to wait an extra 3 daysand it seems so long...
Welcome to the new moms.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

It'll soon pass honestly!


----------



## laceyrainbow

Anyone else feel like this is going SUPER quick?!?! 13 weeks!

I thought June sounded like years away and now people are popping up with BFP's for AUGUST babys!!

I'm a bit scared haha xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know the feeling its like oh my where's 30 weeks gone???
Normally each day seems to drag like hell!! but when I think about it in weeks the time seems to have flown past me. No bump noticeable yet but deffo lots more bloat whenever I eat. 

Works Christmas Party this weekend means the Maternity Jeans are coming out so I can eat and enjoy ha-ha xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

It's crazy!! I mean, we're probably gonna get to the draggy stage soon but for now I love it! 

Ooooh have fun!! :') Haha, I've ordered a Bella Band! My jeans are getting bigger though, lost so much weight!

Have any of you got a doppler? Mine came today, tried for ages to find baby and couldn't. Trying not to be my usual paranoid self as I know it's probably just me doing it wrong but ahhh :(

xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I won't buy a Doppler for that reason because I'd panic! Lol fingers crossed it'll just take some practice and you'll find baby try not to worry xxx


----------



## Rel

Hello,

That's it, I've been for my scan and everything is fine. I've been given a new due date as I'm 13 weeks and 4 days. My new estimated due date is 16th of june in France, but itmakes it 9th june if I follow due date calendars, so I should possibly go with that one!


----------



## laceyrainbow

I should have known better. I'm a student midwife! LOL. But for 6 months, my job in ANC was to check heartbeats and mums vitals. I considered myself an expert.. NOPE! Clearly not. I hope that's the case anyway haha.

Glad everything went well Rel :)
Same EDD as me!

xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls,

Well here it is my 12+5 days Scan :happydance: Sorry again they are photo's of a photo I still have no scanner but aren't they pictures really clear!! If you look really closely baby is trying to suck its thumb!!


----------



## Babym

aww great pics bumblebee! 

How is everyone doing? 14 weeks have gone already?!! Crazy! How has everyones symptoms? Mine seemed to have dampened down a bit now! Not felt too sick over the last couple of days..waiting for the heartburn to kick in now though! lol.

x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Same here babym most of my symptoms (the little they were) have more or less gone now i've got back ache though its worth it though xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Awww, pictures are lovely :)

My symptoms seem the same, worse because I've finally been throwing up lol but better because I haven't got sore breasts anymore. 

Ahh it's going so quick. I'm so excited!!

xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh dear you symptoms sound all in a pickle. I'm still sick on occassion but nowhere near as 'viciously' as I'd call it :haha:


----------



## laceyrainbow

Haha, so annoying! NO sickness and it starts at 14 weeks ha, typical. Glad you guys are getting better, though :Dxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Hi girls! 

Thought I'd check in on you all. Haven't spoken in over a month! How are you all? 

19 WEEKS! Isn't time going ridiculously quick? I'm being induced at 38 weeks so this is halfway for me! Eeeek. 

I found out on saturday we're team PINK! :pink: Soooo excited. Have any of you found out yet? Or finding out soon? 

Hope you and your bumps are doing well xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Laceyrainbow!!

I know how crazy is it! Why are you being induced hun? hope everything is ok!
I go for my 20 week scan next Tuesday at the hospital and i'm sooooo excited I think i'm getting more decided on finding out what baby is  Team blue or pink eeeeeee!!! 

I'm still sick if I eat in a morning so I avoid it and have fruit juice in a morning instead I actually look healthier as i'm eating better too because of it if I snack its fruit or juice as it doesn't make me feel to bad! 

So far still not a massive bump yet but its getting more noticeable! and I can feel baby kicking and turning in there its amazing! I also laid on my back the other day for a few moments and saw a little head like shape stciking up near my belly button!! It was sooooo strange but wonderful

How are you?? any feelings from baby yet??


----------



## laceyrainbow

It's because of my gestational diabetes and the risk of baby getting too big. The placenta also ages quicker than a healthy one.. so the risk of stillbirth can get quite high if baby is left too long :( 

Awwww yayyy. Was you not gonna find out before? You hoping for one or the other or don't mind? Make sure you let us know!! 

Oh gosh! Have you asked your doctor about it? Hope you don't have it throughout! Bless you :(

My bump just popped out last week! I've only really felt movements in the last few days but they're still very subtle. I was in a really loud place last night and felt the strongest movements then. But today, I think I felt the first proper kick, it made me stop what I was doing! haha :') 

x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

My partner really wants to know and I'm gonna decide while i'm there I think  
and tbh with the sickness only been for a few hours in a morning i'm not going to worry them with it, it goes away and isn't unbearable :haha: 

As I say still not much of a bump for me still a bit tubby lol I think thats just because I'm a bigger girl to start with though (size 18)
xxx


----------



## Babym

laceyrainbow said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Thought I'd check in on you all. Haven't spoken in over a month! How are you all?
> 
> 19 WEEKS! Isn't time going ridiculously quick? I'm being induced at 38 weeks so this is halfway for me! Eeeek.
> 
> I found out on saturday we're team PINK! :pink: Soooo excited. Have any of you found out yet? Or finding out soon?
> 
> Hope you and your bumps are doing well xx

Hi Laceyrainbow,

Yes time is going really quickly!! Congratulations on team pink!! Its our scan on Thursday but we are staying team yellow and not finding out! I am really intreigued but i love the whole surprise when the baby is born so we are going to wait! 

Feeling baby move quite a bit now, i have felt flutterings since about 16 weeks but its getting stronger now. Exciting times!

xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh babym how exciting I'm notice more movements not consistant but its nice while its random & not expecting it


----------



## laceyrainbow

Ahhh :) hope everythings well at your scan! 

I tried so hard to stay team yellow haha then my friend booked me a gender scan and it'd be rude to say no lol :dohh: You both have more willpower than me.

Excited for my actual scan though! I have a fetal echo on the same day so a bit worried about that but hopefully everything is fine :thumbup:

So exciting feeling them move isn't it! :')


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm so worried about my scan its unreal I feel panic attacks are coming on sometimes its horrible! But some days I feel wonderful 
:haha: 

Strangeness of being pregnant eh? Xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Know how you feel! I remember I used to try and reschedule my appointments because I had so much fear lol. I've had a scan every week for the last month though so I feel 100x more at ease! 20 week scan is scary though... it's like the last look for abnormalities. If we can get through these, I'm sure we'll all breathe easier! x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I was going every 2 weeks when I first found out but I haven't been since our 12 week so its making me nervous again I'm sure it'll be fine on the day 

Its just so nerve wracking at the moment the waiting! xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls!!

Our scan went really well although our baby is a pain in the bum it was laid on its stomach so we've got to go back in about 2 weeks to see if they can carry out a few more measurements on it.

On the upside we found out we are having a little boy!! Yay team :blue:


----------



## laceyrainbow

Ah, yay! Found it!

It's been forever (again!) how are you all? 
Can you actually believe we're so close to the end? I'm being induced on the 2nd so 10 days to go for me! Eek!

Hope you're all ok :) xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh my gosh!! Not long then.

Babies going to be a big one for me!! They've estimated at birth he'll weigh around 9lb!! I'm currently taking iron tablets as I've become anaemic in the last few weeks. I'm having to take it easier now although saying that today I've hoovered, stripped the beds (had to ask DF to help me put the sheet back on the bed though as found I was having a fight with the mattress and it was winning doh!) 

He's still not engaged yet so I think he may be a late baby :haha: 

Please be on time though I'm fed up of being tired now xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Oh wow!! 

Slightly jealous! I'm crazy lol. Last growth scan at 36+4, she's only little at 5lbs 9! We all thought she'd be huge because of my diabetes but apparently not. 

Oh gosh, how tiring is all of this? You deserve a medal for even trying to clean haha. I'm seriously milking it with everyone around me and forcing their sympathy lol!

Neither is mine! She was 1/5 engaged but apparently popped back out, lol. 

Bouncing on the ball! Xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

He hasn't even attempted to get into the right place. I have another scan next week to check him as he has slightly high fluid levels around his head but no reason for this. So they're keeping an eye on it for now. So I'll be able to let you know how big they think he is then :haha: hopefully he's not massive. 

I'm shattered I'm currently sat waiting for my in laws to come in with chippy tea with my feet up watching movies with my sister in law. Xxx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Can't believe I've just found this. &#55357;&#56881; probably a huge long shot lol. In case any of you are still here.. How are you and your 16 month olds!!?? So strange x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm still here and I have a 1 month old!! 

I'm well Jack is now running round into everything and is sooo cheeky it's adorable. How are you?


----------

